# Looking for expat job info in Thailand



## amalie

Hi All,

Hoping that somebody may be able to help me with my info search. I am currently completing a business degree in Event Management and Tourism Management in Australia and looking at the possibilities of working in Thailand at the end of the year. I have a number of years experience in both fields and am wondering if employers in Thailand ever seek expats in my field over local - especially for event management. I speak a small amount of Thai and have spent almost a year travelling in Thailand over the last 6 years.

I have searched extensively for jobs but seem to get little information or only find jobs for locals!

Any help / contacts / networking would be appreciated! 

Any expats in Thailand - do you know of any foriegn event management companies in Thailand? Most of my experience is in business events such as conferencing/exhibitions as well as sport events.

I know it's not easy to find expat jobs in Thailand but it's been a dream for a long time now and desperately want it to happen!!

Thankyou xx


----------



## singto

amalie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hoping that somebody may be able to help me with my info search. I am currently completing a business degree in Event Management and Tourism Management in Australia and looking at the possibilities of working in Thailand at the end of the year. I have a number of years experience in both fields and am wondering if employers in Thailand ever seek expats in my field over local - especially for event management. I speak a small amount of Thai and have spent almost a year travelling in Thailand over the last 6 years.
> 
> I have searched extensively for jobs but seem to get little information or only find jobs for locals!
> 
> Any help / contacts / networking would be appreciated!
> 
> Any expats in Thailand - do you know of any foriegn event management companies in Thailand? Most of my experience is in business events such as conferencing/exhibitions as well as sport events.
> 
> I know it's not easy to find expat jobs in Thailand but it's been a dream for a long time now and desperately want it to happen!!
> 
> Thankyou xx


From what I know about the tourism industry, you'll need to get on with a company, then get transferred here. Jobs are extremely limited - everyone and their brother seems to want to move to Thailand and unless you have a skill that a Thai doesn't have, you're going to have a hard time finding work. 

If you really want to live here, you'll find a way. I've been here 14 years, came here to train in Muay Thai, and somehow ended up living here and married. Some are cut out for the life here, others are not, but one thing is for sure, if you don't have a job with a foreign company, you need to be a hustler.


----------



## amalie

singto said:


> From what I know about the tourism industry, you'll need to get on with a company, then get transferred here.


Unfortunately the company that I currently work for doesn't do any dealings in SE Asia 



singto said:


> unless you have a skill that a Thai doesn't have, you're going to have a hard time finding work.


Had a look at what a lot of the universities offer and can't seem to see much in the way of event management - are there many Thai's actually qualified and experienced in events? I know it's a very new industry in much of Asia ... just a thought .. 

Thanks for the thoughts - I'm back in Thailand again in Feburary for a month so going to have a look at the prospects and maybe even walk into a few firms and announce myself - how do businesses in Thailand respond to people just walking in with a resume (dressed in the appropriate attire of course!). Are there any recruitment agencies in Bangkok that specialise in skilled expats?

xx


----------



## SteinKR

amalie said:


> Unfortunately the company that I currently work for doesn't do any dealings in SE Asia
> 
> 
> 
> Had a look at what a lot of the universities offer and can't seem to see much in the way of event management - are there many Thai's actually qualified and experienced in events? I know it's a very new industry in much of Asia ... just a thought ..
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts - I'm back in Thailand again in Feburary for a month so going to have a look at the prospects and maybe even walk into a few firms and announce myself - how do businesses in Thailand respond to people just walking in with a resume (dressed in the appropriate attire of course!). Are there any recruitment agencies in Bangkok that specialise in skilled expats?
> 
> xx



Hi Amalie;

I would definitely recommend you to contact a few recruitment companies as they would be able to give you best advice regarding relevant employment opportunities.
It is many recruitment companies in Bangkok, and you will find many of them through google. If I should recommend a company, it would be RSM Recruitment.

Good Luck!
Stein


----------



## amalie

teacher said:


> Hi Amalie,
> Are you interested in teaching? Call on 032530728 (8am to 6am). We are in Hua Hin and offer jobs all over Thailand.


thanks for the teaching offer - I'll keep it in mind. Looks like I may have attained an internship in Bangkok which may lead to greater things, but my boyfriend and I are considering teaching after the internship if we are unable to gain further employment 

Ta xx


----------



## King Silk

Now isn't this nice? Peeps trying to help Amilie. THAT is what Forums are all about. 
NOT being rude and nasty eh?


----------



## stogiebear

If you are willing to work for Thai wages you'll be welcomed with open arms.


----------



## KhwaamLap

stogiebear said:


> If you are willing to work for Thai wages you'll be welcomed with open arms.


Not allowed to officially - leagal minumum for westerners is many times that of a Thai min wage.

Amilie, you may be in a fair position. You could look into starting your own events company perhaps. If you booked western acts and put on gigs in LoS etc then you could well come under BOI approval (tourism based), so you could get 100% foreign ownership, land purchasing rights (limited of course) etc. There are a lot of 
farangs here, Thais also like celebs and concerts etc, so it could do well. Something to think about perhaps.

Good luck (PS: If you do go for it, I'd appreciate a couple of VIP tickets for the suggestion )


----------



## stogiebear

Go to some of the American Chamber of Commerce meetings and find some other people who were once in a similar position. Also try other (smaller) trade groups. 

There are plenty of us here working part time doing well and you should find your niche very quickly if you are motivated and determined to stay here.

I wouldn't worry too much about the legal aspects at this early stage in the game. The laws are there but the enforcement of them has long since left the building!


----------



## KhwaamLap

stogiebear said:


> ...I wouldn't worry too much about the legal aspects at this early stage in the game. The laws are there but the enforcement of them has long since left the building!


Yep, totally agree. There would be some large holes (especially in out-of-city schools) if all the immigration and WP rules were enforced. Must be mentioned though, and in Thailand it certainly isn't unusual for a sudden, non-sensical, crack-down - especially when someone's toes get trodden on.


----------



## amalie

Thanks for all the replies so far - it's nice to know that if we're determined enough that something will happen...

Stogiebear - I've been offered an internship in the exact field I want (Events and Tourism) but it's only on Thai wages, plus they're going to pay for our accomodation. We're looking at it as a massive chance to network and hopefully get a well paid job at the end. Luckily we have a cash to support ourselves while we're getting paid shizzle all!

Thanks for all the help! Much appreciated!!!!


----------

